# building walleye spinners



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

Looking for input on blade size for the Normal on building walleye harness's

#4, #5, #6,.... what is the normal size or standard size.... 
I'll be fishing Lake Erie and Saginaw Bay

thanks...


----------



## hommer23 (Nov 20, 2012)

I use 5 Colorado blades most of the time to start then adjust from there.


----------



## kapt ken (Jul 30, 2010)

I pretty much run all 5's. I hope to see you on the water this year Rob!


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

kapt ken said:


> I pretty much run all 5's. I hope to see you on the water this year Rob!


I going to try to get out... but work is a calling.... thanks for the input...


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

Like mentioned, #4,#5 are the norm, if your going to Ohio waters and looking for piggy, #7,#8. You won't get as many bites, but typically the ones you do are the big girls.


----------



## boomstick (Aug 31, 2010)

ebijack said:


> Like mentioned, #4,#5 are the norm, if your going to Ohio waters and looking for piggy, #7,#8. You won't get as many bites, but typically the ones you do are the big girls.


I prefer the larger blades. They really thump rolling through the water. If I have smaller ones I'll tie 2 on. Glow in the dark blades work early morning and on cloudy days. I like chrome or brass on sunny days.


----------



## towner (Jan 19, 2012)

I build all my harnesses with a snap clevis and have a full assortment of Colorado blades sizes along with willow blades . Willows work great when the waters warms in late June and you have to speed up to keep the trash fish at bay and work well in combination with hard baits.


----------



## cmueller302 (Jan 30, 2007)

When the mayflies start I like two #1 in black



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## josheupmi (Dec 9, 2008)

cmueller302 said:


> When the mayflies start I like two #1 in black
> 
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Or double copper!


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

josheupmi said:


> Or double copper!


Or the Fishlander blade's in Brown trout pattern off of an in-line weight.....


----------



## fishineveryminuteofit (Mar 31, 2011)

towner said:


> I build all my harnesses with a snap clevis and have a full assortment of Colorado blades sizes along with willow blades . Willows work great when the waters warms in late June and you have to speed up to keep the trash fish at bay and work well in combination with hard baits.


Ever have any problems with the snap clevis? I started building some this way this winter, still about a 50/50 out put tho cus i am worried about having them break if i am changing blades out a bunch. Anyone else ever have this problem? or is this not a problem i should encounter. I do like the idea of building them all this way and bring a whole box of blades to just swap sizes and colors as needed.


----------



## towner (Jan 19, 2012)

I have never had a problem with the snap clevises. They make storage much easier.


----------



## walleyebum (Jan 2, 2011)

I have had blades come off when fighting a fish using snap clevises. Not often but a couple times. 

I still tie all my harnesses with quick chnge clevises


----------



## Bob D (Aug 23, 2006)

When it comes to quick change clevis, get the ones labeled as casting. Like this one.









Do not get the ones labeled as trolling. Like this one.


----------



## willowblade (Jun 22, 2012)

A #5 colorado blade is the most popular blade for tying walleye harnesses. It is the most universal size depending on the water clarity. If you get into some really clean water , try a #4 blade, and vice versa, if you get into some muddy water try a #6 blade.
A simple way to tie up some harness is by using a quick change clevis. You can have a bunch of rigs pre-tied and simply change the blade depending on the water color and conditions.


Quick Change Clevis


Spinner Blades


----------

